# Ferrari's new car is named...LaFerrari. No, Seriously.



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont know what the marketing guys at Ferrari were thinking when they named this car. But, at least it is pretty....and screaming fast!
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/03/laferrari/?pid=2699


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

BTW, Ferrari says it can go from 0-124MPH in under 7 seconds. That is crazy fast! At the track, the fastest I ever got my 2006 Corvettte Z06 to was 0-128 in 12.1 seconds. Crazy fast!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if they make a body kit of this for my Fiero?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

lightgeoduck said:


> I wonder if they make a body kit of this for my Fiero?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say no....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, two for two in the sports car finds (I'd expect nothing less from you, given your avatar). For once in recent history though, I'd probably take the Lamborghini (just don't tell my model Ferraris)!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like everything about this car except for the roofline.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the roofline would have looked better if it was more like this pshop I did:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks like a McLaren F1 rear-ended a current generation Viper. Very derivitive.

Are we past the point of having good-looking cars?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

M_J said:


> It looks like a McLaren F1 rear-ended a current generation Viper. Very derivitive.


Hmmm. I'm not sure I see that. I think it is fairly original, or as original as supercars get. For my money I would still get a Pagani Huayra.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

M_J said:


> Are we past the point of having good-looking cars?


It's interesting. This type of comment seems to be made by each generation when they reach a certain age. It could apply to music, cars(remember the comments your dad made about cars from the 60s or 70s, and how the new sport cars just didnt have the same style?), and other things. When I start to feel this way I tell myself...self; Be cool. Don't get old!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Believe me, I have wide and varied tastes in cars (witness my pick of a Mercedes R-class as my "one car "). I like many current cars, just none of the ones you posted today


----------

